# Thoughts On Redemptive-Historical Preaching From Dr. David Murray



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 21, 2011)

This is the first of a (so far) 4 part series on some of the problems with Redemptive-Historical preaching.

Worth the read.

Introduction to Redemptive-Historical Preaching - Head Heart Hand


----------



## athanatos (Apr 21, 2011)

I wanna see the criticisms!!


----------



## Jack K (Apr 21, 2011)

The first four parts are posted now if you go to the home page. He seems to end up with a view that I would say is not anti- RH preaching, but is advocating good RH preaching rather than sloppy or rigidly limited RH preaching.


----------

